# Ligue 1 Match Previews and Prediction for Upcoming Matches



## betzz12 (Feb 12, 2014)

These Upcoming Ligue 1 Matches are truly exciting, The clubs that are going to be playing are
the teams that are much awaited.

Check the Schedules on ESPN FC 

*Paris Saint Germain vs. Valenciennes*:
_Prediction:  Paris Saint Germain_
PSG is determined to clinch another title this season and with the disappointing draw against Monaco, there is a high possibility for them to unleash the scoring beast that they are on the pitch. 
_
FT 1x2 Odds:  |_ (Home: 1.17) | (Away: 11.23) | (Draw: 6.40)​
*Bastia vs. Monaco*
_Prediction:  Monaco_
Bastia and Monaco are very well endowed in terms of playing in their current arrangement (Bastia home, Monaco away). However, the visitors have a much more reliable form and versatility than their hosts that they may actually earn all the spoils from this meeting. A clean sheet is difficult to achieve, but a good lead is highly plausible for Monaco.
_
FT 1x2 Odds:  |_ (Home: 4.04) | (Away: 1.76) | (Draw: 3.52)​*
Lorient vs. Toulouse*
_Prediction:  Draw_
Lorient and Toulouse are ranked side by side in the table, with only two points making the difference. As per past meetings, results have tended to put these sides on almost equal capacities. Expect this brawl to end in a deadlock.
_
FT 1x2 Odds:  |_ (Home: 2.02) | (Away: 3.42) | (Draw: 3.20)​
*Nice vs. Nantes*
_Prediction:  Nice_
Nice are at a home advantage while Nantes remain inconsistent on the road. Netting goals is plausible for both sides, but the hosts will ultimately bring home the bacon.

_
FT 1x2 Odds:  |_ (Home: 2.13) | (Away: 3.25) | (Draw: 3.10)​
Watch out for the Next Post..  Good Luck!!
​


----------



## 3S_team (Dec 19, 2014)

*RC Lens vs OGC
*
Nice Lens is looking for her chance to move above the spots leading to League 2 whereas Nice, who stands 6 pts above her in the table, wants to avoid loosing and stabilize her position.
The chance of having a total number of 3 Goals marked in the game seems rather big, taking under consideration that Lens has 4 straight home games with a 2-3 Goals Final score and Nice on the other hand has 6 straight away games ending up with an odd number of Goals in the Final Score.
If we add up the fact that more than 63% of Lens’s games finish the first half with a draw, and based strictly on the numbers, we could selectively place a bet in some of the following:
Number of Goals: 2-3
Exact Goal Number (FT): 3
Odd / Even (FT): Odd
HT/FT: X/1 or X/2
Precise Score (HT): 0-0 or 1-1 |
Final Score: 2-1 or 1-2
Odd / Even (1stH): Even
Odd / Even (2ndH): Odd


----------



## CRonaldo (Dec 19, 2014)

*Lens vs Nice
*
I expect a very good match between those teams, Lens is 19th and Nice 11th, both teams have what to fight for. Both teams are not in a good form, but I will go with Nice, since Lens is horrible this seasons. I will back myself with x2.


----------



## betzz12 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Evian Thonon Gaillard FC vs Toulouse FC*
_Prediction: Evian Thonon Gaillard 1-1 Toulouse_
Expect a down the wire match from these two as they both try to secure their survival this season.​
_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 2.49) | (Away: 2.79) | (Draw: 3.13)​*SC Bastia vs FC Girondins de Bordeaux*
_Prediction: Bastia 0-1 Bordeaux_
Bastia cannot afford to lose this match for it will push them nearer to the relegation zone. As for Bordeaux, the upcoming match presents a major threat, considering the fact that they were struggling during their last 4 matches.​
_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 2.61) | (Away: 2.77) | (Draw: 2.98)​


----------



## betzz12 (Jan 22, 2015)

*En Avant De Guingamp vs FC Lorient
*
_*Match Date: 24 January 2015*
Prediction: Guingamp 2-1 Lorient_
Lorient trails Guingamp by two (2) points and there’s a huge possibility for them to exploit every possibility and chances that will help them improve their present rank.

_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 2.16) | (Away: 3.27) | (Draw: 3.21)​*Lille OSC vs AS Monaco*

_*Match Date: 24 January 2015*
Prediction: Lille 1-1 AS Monaco_
Both teams will try to make life difficult for each other. A stalemate can be expected from this encounter.

_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 2.16) | (Away: 3.27) | (Draw: 3.21)​*Montpellier Herault SC vs FC Nantes*

*Match Date: 24 January 2015*
Prediction: _Montpellier 2-1 Nantes_
In the meantime, while it is true that Nantes suffered a narrow defeat, this does not mean that the squad is a mere pushover. As a matter of fact, they only trail Montpellier by a point. Despite playing outside their comfort zone, Nantes away record shows that they can be fierce too.

FT 1x2 Odds: | (Home: 2.14) | (Away: 3.38) | (Draw: 3.16)​


----------



## betzz12 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Olympique Lyonnais vs. FC Metz*

_*Match Date: 25 January 2015
Prediction:* *Lyon 3-0 Metz*_
Meanwhile, Lyon’s current success spells a different story for Metz. The latter tries so hard to avoid the relegation and going against Ligue 1’s best team, barely helps in their survival plan.

_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 1.33) | (Away: 7.98) | (Draw: 4.93)​*Stade de Reims vs RC Lens*

_*Match Date: 25 January 2015
Prediction: Reims 1-0 Lens*_
Lens might take advantage of the situation and cause another upset. After all, the team needs this in order to strengthen their survival chances for the next season.

_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 2.19) | (Away: 3.21) | (Draw: 3.21)​*Stade Rennes FC vs SM Caen*

_*Match Date: 25 January 2015
Prediction: Rennais 0-2 Caen*_
Caen will draw inspiration from its stunning win against Stade de Reims - But they need to be consistent. Otherwise, they will not be able to veer away from the relegation zone. As for Rennes, they too, need to step up their game.

_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 1.89) | (Away: 3.83) | (Draw: 3.45)​
*AS Saint Etienne vs Paris Saint Germain*

_*Match Date: 25 January 2015
Prediction: Saint Etienne 1-1 PSG*_
Both clubs can be considered as the match’s online betting favorites due to their impressive forms, thus, it is possible for the clash to end in a stalemate.

_FT 1x2 Odds: |_ (Home: 3.15) | (Away: 2.19) | (Draw: 2.19)​


----------

